# Steve Nash



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=aldridge_david&id=1831977 



> Steve Nash, Mavericks: At 30, Nasty isn't a kid anymore, and his history of injuries will no doubt give some teams pause. But there isn't a better point his side of East Rutherford. Nash controls games with the dribble and never turns it over (3.29 assist-turnover ratio). If Golden State could entice Erick Dampier into a sign-and-trade to Dallas, despite Nash's likely base-year status, the Warriors would make some sense. But Nash also has to be involved in any potential Dallas trade for Shaq.


It looks like Nash will be included in the deal for Shaq. A backup option would be sending him to the Warriors for Erick Dampier. Either way the Mavs are trying to replace Nash with a good center. Devin Harris could take his place next season if Nash gets traded.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

We better not trade Nash for Dampier. I don't want us to get near to Dampier.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> We better not trade Nash for Dampier. I don't want us to get near to Dampier.


If we did get Dampier it would most likely be to move in a package
to L.A. They would be much happier not receiving Dirk if they
could get a decent center in the package.

Even if we did not end up moving him for Dirk he would a better
option at Center for the Mavs than we have had in many years.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> If we did get Dampier it would most likely be to move in a package
> ...


Yeah, I think the Lakers would rather have Dampier than Nash because they need someone to fill Shaq's shoes. Gary Payton didn't opt out of his contract, so they already have their starting point guard. GP will probably play better next season, because Phil Jackson isn't the coach anymore. So the deal could be Dampier, Walker and Josh Howard for Shaq.

Lakers
PG Payton
SG Kobe
SF Howard
PF Walker
C Dampier

Mavs
PG Harris
SG Daniels
SF Finley
PF Dirk
C Shaq

Both teams would be set.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I heard Nash is going to Suns?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah, i Think Stevie is going to Phoenix - oh well, we wont see any of this anymore


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> I heard Nash is going to Suns?


[Link]


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think the Lakers would rather have Dampier than Nash because they need someone to fill Shaq's shoes. Gary Payton didn't opt out of his contract, so they already have their starting point guard. GP will probably play better next season, because Phil Jackson isn't the coach anymore. So the deal could be Dampier, Walker and Josh Howard for Shaq.
> ...


I would be very happy with this but you did not explain how we
would get Dampier. To me G.S. will not do it unless they are going
to get a young player in return ( like Howard). So if we use
Howard to get Dampier than we can not use him as a chip to
offer to the Lakers.

The loss of Nash really hurts our ability to put together a package
to get Shaq. It may not be impossible but it is much more unlikely
than it was yesterday.


----------

